# SALTWATER QUIZ



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ANGELFISH TEST

EELS AND PUFFERS

PUFFER AND FILES

BASSES

MORE BASSES 

BUTTERFLIES

TEST YOUR KNOWLEDGE..SEE HOW YOU FAIR?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i got 20% on the first one, then 10%, 30%, 40%, 10%, 20%

i really suck :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cool test. I sucked though


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

no trigger test?????????????????????


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i didn't get too far before i quit


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Cool tests, 
I only did the Angelfish one so far.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Andrew said:


> Cool tests,
> I only did the Angelfish one so far.


 what was your score on it?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

70%. I was surprised I got that, I am not too good with the juvenile colorations.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice i got 60% on my first try for puffers and eels.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL i wont even try that thing. I have only tried SW once when I was a kid, so I know i will not do good.


----------

